# SuperWen's Aquascape Gallery



## SuperWen

This is my Gallery, all of my creations since I started aquascape in March 2009,
sorted from oldest to newest, enjoy:




 

*2009*

*1. 60x30x35cm*









*2. 25x25x25cm*





*3. 25x25x25cm* -> rescape from no.2





*4. 30x30x20*









*5. 60x30x35* -> rescape from no.1









*6. 80x35x35*





*7. 80x35x35* -> rescape from no.6




*8. 90x40x40cm*









*9. 31x18x20cm*









*10. 38x20x20cm*









*11. 20x15x15cm*









*12. 60x30x35cm* -> rescape from no.5


----------



## SuperWen

*2010*

*1. Stonehenge (90x40x40cm)*




*2. Shining Forest (31x18x20cm)*




*3. Forgotten Garden (31x18x20cm)*




*4. The Famous Tree (50x30x30cm)*




*5. Green Butte (20x15x10cm)*




*6. Tombolo (20x15x10cm)*


----------



## SuperWen

*2011*

Currently I have 6 scape, but not ready yet to take the final photo:

*1. Untitled (50x30x30cm)*








*2. Morro Rocks (20x15x10cm)*








*3. Mother In Law Fancy Tank (MILF)  (60x40x35cm)*












*4. Untitled (90x40x40cm)*








*5. Untitled (90x40x40cm)*




*6. Untitled (31x18x26cm)*


----------



## SuperWen

*Our Client Tank:*

*1. 210x65x65 cm*
















other photos: Login | Facebook

*2. 240x100x80cm*


----------



## SuperWen

thanks for looking, comments and critique are welcome


----------



## BigTom

Well you've certainly been busy! I notice some of the earlier tanks don't seem to have grown in much, is this because you are always trying new scapes?

That client tank is absolutely fantastic, definitely my favourite.


----------



## Westyggx

Wow nice tanks! i like 2010's Stonehenge and number 4!


----------



## SuperWen

BigTom said:
			
		

> Well you've certainly been busy! I notice some of the earlier tanks don't seem to have grown in much, is this because you are always trying new scapes?
> 
> That client tank is absolutely fantastic, definitely my favourite.


yes sometimes I feel bored and think the layout can't be good if they mature. So I will rescape it 

@ westyggx: thanks bro


----------



## SuperWen

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> That last one is amazing - I'd love something like that one day! Do you have to maintain that for your client I take it? Is that a weekly affair?


yes, we maintain our client's tank every weekend, sometimes twice a week.

this is latest condition of last tank, taken last night with my cellphone:





room view:




other side, view from elevator:


----------



## hotweldfire

Some very nice scapes. What's the fern in "Shining Forest"?


----------



## SuperWen

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Some very nice scapes. What's the fern in "Shining Forest"?


that is not ferns,, elatine triandra at foreground and willow moss for background


----------



## shep1979

some nice work there


----------



## Stu Worrall

wow! missed this one. stunning scapes!  That huge tank is some achievement


----------



## SuperWen

stuworrall said:
			
		

> wow! missed this one. stunning scapes!  That huge tank is some achievement


thanks stu.. loves your scapes too, especially the tanks with elatine hydropiper. I want that plants very bad


----------



## rt964

These are some stunning layouts.  Just looking for inspiration for my tank, and really like the tank you've done for your client - my tank isn't quite as big as that one (its only 150cm long), but I think the general idea and layout would work well.  Can you let me know some of the plants you used (pm is fine) ?  

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## SuperWen

rt964 said:
			
		

> These are some stunning layouts.  Just looking for inspiration for my tank, and really like the tank you've done for your client - my tank isn't quite as big as that one (its only 150cm long), but I think the general idea and layout would work well.  Can you let me know some of the plants you used (pm is fine) ?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Richard


Microsorum phillipine, needle
Anubias coffefolia, Minima,
Bolbitis 
Glossostigma elatinoides
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Echinodorus quadrifolatus
Cryptocoryne wendtii red, brown, green, tropica
weeping moss
pogostemon erectus
staurogyne repens
and many more


----------



## rt964

Thanks ! Just need to sit down with a blank piece of paper and plan it out now


----------



## SuperWen

7ft latest condition:


----------



## viktorlantos

wow this become a real beauty. i would love to have an office like this 
a bit distracting from the work, but who cares? 

great work!


----------



## SuperWen

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> wow this become a real beauty. i would love to have an office like this
> a bit distracting from the work, but who cares?
> 
> great work!


hahaha, agree...
I will spend more time to looks the tank than working


----------



## SuperWen

*New Layout*

*Tank:* Opticlear 6mm 35x25x25 cm
*Filtration:* EHEIM 2213 + Lilypipe + Mini HOB surface skimmer
*Lighting:* CFL OSRAM HO 28W/865 + CFL Phillips Tornado 24W Daylight (initially, next will be 2x18W)
*Substrate:* used ADA Powersand Special, ADA 5 Elements (got it free), used ADA AM I + new ADA AM II, ADA AM Powder (not yet)
*Plants:* Hemianthus challitrichoides 'cuba', Eleocharis acicularis










only the hardscape for now, will be update soon


----------



## SuperWen

my IAPLC 2011 result:

*#201 : "Tombolo" 20x15x15 cm*




*#343 : "Lost Soul" 31x18x26 cm*




*#462 : "Morro Rocks" 20x15x15 cm*




*#669 : "Stonehenge" 90x40x40 cm*


----------



## Gary Nelson

Fantastic scapes! very nice indeed - well done on all of them


----------



## SuperWen

SuperWen said:
			
		

> *New Layout*
> 
> *Tank:* Opticlear 6mm 35x25x25 cm
> *Filtration:* EHEIM 2213 + Lilypipe + Mini HOB surface skimmer
> *Lighting:* CFL OSRAM HO 28W/865 + CFL Phillips Tornado 24W Daylight (initially, next will be 2x18W)
> *Substrate:* used ADA Powersand Special, ADA 5 Elements (got it free), used ADA AM I + new ADA AM II, ADA AM Powder (not yet)
> *Plants:* Hemianthus challitrichoides 'cuba', Eleocharis acicularis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only the hardscape for now, will be update soon



little update, after planting:


----------



## Tom.Verey

amaizing scapes


----------



## GillesF

I really like the hardscape of that Iwagumi


----------



## SuperWen

10th day UPDATE, first massive trimming:


----------



## GillesF

How do you keep it algae free with so much light and no CO2?


----------



## SuperWen

GillesF said:
			
		

> How do you keep it algae free with so much light and no CO2?


it is injected with pressurized CO2 via UP inline diffuser, and the rate is more than 30ppm. Also I'm doing 90% waterchange everyday, yes.... every single day. 
at the moment only brown algae appears on the rock, well... it will dissapear if I put some algae eaters like otto or horned snail. But I decide not to put them now since the CO2 and fert rate are really high to boost the plants growth.


----------



## SuperWen

8ft tank 8 months update:


----------



## Alastair

awesome tank


----------



## mattb180

Alastair said:
			
		

> awesome tank


----------



## SuperWen




----------



## SuperWen

7ft tank


----------



## Lemsip

Some amazing tanks here


----------

